# Turning grinder on or off pops RCD



## merlijny2k (Mar 11, 2018)

My new grinder pops the RCD of my home sometimes. Never during grinding, sometimes when turning it on, sometimes when turning it off. Typically when changing belts. I've been using it for a couple of days now. Any idea's?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 11, 2018)

Did it perchance come with an electrical schematic?

And... before wild goose are chased, cooked and served ... it is the RCD that trips, NOT an automat fuse?


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 12, 2018)

No and no unfortunately. My fuses are the old fashioned 16A ones. Not the modern automatic ones. My house is from the 80's


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 12, 2018)

The one that trips is a central RCD covering the entire house


----------



## McMan (Mar 12, 2018)

Possibly helpful:
http://www.ecmweb.com/content/why-does-main-fuse-blow-and-not-lower-amp-fuse


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 12, 2018)

RCD could blow because of some oddly wired capacitor in the motor starter circuitry... and no, don't go removing capacitors...

Probably best to have a local sparky check your machine through with a megger...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 12, 2018)

If your going to trip, it's usually at start up. Are you running other things on same circuit that could be turned off? How many HP is your motor/ what amperage?


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 22, 2018)

350 Watt at 240 Volts. It is in a shed in my garden on a general purpose circuit of the ground floor of my home.


----------



## tim37 (Mar 25, 2018)

It may be that you are close to the amp limit for the RCD. After it trips a couple of times the spring is weakened enough thast it will not stay in or will trip if you are even close to overload.


----------

